# "Gus" gets an Am 3rd



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratulations to John Robinson for taking THIRD with Topbrass Lonesome Dove *** in the Amateur at the Mission Valley Retriever Club Trial last weekend!

FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations to John and Gus!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Is this the same Gus that was one of the test dog at the 2015 NARC?


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

Claudia M said:


> Is this the same Gus that was one of the test dog at the 2015 NARC?


yes it is.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

During the NARC a couple Johns with a golden named Gus were congratulated on a work well done as a test dog.


----------

